# Insulating A Screwdriver



## Lone Crapshooter

Does it violate safety laws to use tape or heat shrink on the blade of a screwdriver? I have done it many times in the past before I used nonconductive screwdrivers and now I am just wondering what the law is now?
Thanks
LC


----------



## Dave L

proper insulated screwdrivers arent that expensive. Its safety related, why would you want to save a few bucks on something that could save your azz.


----------



## TOOL_5150

I used to use tape on a stanley 99 knife to strip service conductors. :brows:


----------



## denny3992

TOOL_5150 said:


> I used to use tape on a stanley 99 knife to strip service conductors. :brows:


I use the plastic break knife for that!


----------



## varmit

I am sure that a lot of us have tapped up tools to "insulate" them. I would say, that by current rules, this would not be allowed, as in our liability conscious world, even if something will work for a purpose just fine, if it is not "rated and approved" for a specific use it would not be allowed.


----------



## drsparky

I tape tools, not for hi voltage but as an extra measure of safety.


----------



## Starcraft

Ya they sell insulated screw drivers at home depo for like 8 bucks...using them on panels is safer and more professional. On regular jobsites no one will care if your taping them but some buildings following high safety codes may frown


----------



## eejack

I have never taped up a tool to insulate it. If, for some bizarre reason I need to work on something live, I wear the proper ppe and use properly made, insulated tools. No job is worth risking my safety or the destruction of the customer's schtuff - so usually I just turn off the power.


----------



## sbrn33

Scotch 33 is good for 600 volts I believe.


----------



## nervous

sbrn33 said:


> Scotch 33 is good for 600 volts I believe.


 I usually wrap it like 4 times so I'm good for around 4600v:thumbsup:


----------



## Big John

Bah. Break out the Scotch 130C and you could drive a Phillips into 69kV. :icon_eek:

-John


----------



## randas

Just about all the bare metal on all my tools is taped up.


----------



## nolabama

tool_5150 said:


> i used to use tape on a stanley 99 knife to strip service conductors. :brows:


x2. .


----------



## TOOL_5150

nolabama said:


> x2. .


now I just do it bare handed


----------



## Zog

sbrn33 said:


> Scotch 33 is good for 600 volts I believe.


No, there is no "rating" for tape. Insulated tools are only those that have been designed and tested per ASTM F 1505


----------



## sbrn33

Zog said:


> No, there is no "rating" for tape. Insulated tools are only those that have been designed and tested per ASTM F 1505


So taping up a split bolt in a gutter is not to code?

never mind, I found it
*Engineering/Architectural Specification 
Primary electrical insulation (branch wiring in wet or dry 
locations). All splices for 600 volt wire rated 105°C 
(220°F) and below shall be insulated with a minimum of 
two half-lapped layers of Scotch Super 33+ Vinyl 
Electrical Tape. All connectors having irregular surfaces 
shall be padded with Scotchfil
TM
Electrical Insulation 
Putty or Scotch 130C Rubber Splicing Tape prior to 
insulating with Scotch Super 33+ Tape.*


----------



## Zog

sbrn33 said:


> So taping up a split bolt in a gutter is not to code?
> 
> never mind, I found it
> *Engineering/Architectural Specification *
> *Primary electrical insulation (branch wiring in wet or dry *
> *locations). All splices for 600 volt wire rated 105°C *
> *(220°F) and below shall be insulated with a minimum of *
> *two half-lapped layers of Scotch Super 33+ Vinyl *
> *Electrical Tape. All connectors having irregular surfaces *
> *shall be padded with Scotchfil*
> *TM*
> *Electrical Insulation *
> *Putty or Scotch 130C Rubber Splicing Tape prior to *
> *insulating with Scotch Super 33+ Tape.*


How does that have anything to do with properly insulated tools for personal safety? 

The NFPA 70E and OSHA clearly define insulated hand tools as:
"Insulated and insulating hand tools are tools rated and tested for the maximum line-to-line voltage upon which work will be done, and are manufactured and tested in accordance with ASTM F 1505, _Standard Specification for Insulated and Insulating Hand Tools_."


----------



## sbrn33

I never said it did. All I said is 33 is rated for 600 volts. You are the one who said it wasn't. I never said anything about tools.


----------



## Amish Electrician

I have shrink tube on most of my tools, but not for the reasons you might suspect. For me, that's how I identify them as 'mine.'

I will admit to the covered screwdriver blade as being handy when you're in a control panel. Helps keep you from letting the smoke out of some of those little 12v electronic thingies, or putting scortch marks on the enclosure.

Safety? I recall one panel that had a very nice, bright, "power off" light. Think about that. We never did find where the power for that came from.

If you're going 'by the book,' I question whether the insulated tools are of any value at all. It doesn't change the 'rules' about working hot or the required PPE one bit. Folks wonder why I'm so down on 70E .....


----------



## Zog

sbrn33 said:


> I never said it did. All I said is 33 is rated for 600 volts. You are the one who said it wasn't. I never said anything about tools.


You are misleading the OP with incorrect info on a safety issue. You replied to his post saying 33 is "rated" for 600V for use on his tools, which is incorrect. In order for tools to be rated for 1000V they have to pass a 10,000V test and have a way to indicate damage, which is done using a muticolored insulation system. Rated means they are designed and tested to a standard.


----------



## jimmy21

nervous said:


> I usually wrap it like 4 times so I'm good for around 4600v:thumbsup:


Either you are horrible at math or you might want to get checked out for dyslexia


----------



## Hotlegs

I make my own tools out of candy canes and crazy glue.


----------



## denny3992

Hotlegs said:


> I make my own tools out of candy canes and crazy glue.


Nice


----------



## Rollie73

Hotlegs said:


> I make my own tools out of candy canes and crazy glue.


 MMMMMM.......candy canes.










I use rated, insulated tools when I have to work live. It's only if I "absolutely" have to. Otherwise....shut it down.


----------



## daveEM

Zog said:


> In order for tools to be rated for 1000V they have to pass a 10,000V test and have a way ...


Yep the real world is nuts.


----------



## Legion

Big John said:


> Bah. Break out the Scotch 130C and you could drive a Phillips into 69kV. :icon_eek:
> 
> -John


I just hope the hand holding it, isn't grounded via a person...


----------



## aftershockews

TOOL_5150 said:


> I used to use tape on a stanley 99 knife to strip service conductors. :brows:


?? Why? as long as YOUR not grounded you could suck that hot drop like a whore sucks a **** and not have an issue.


----------



## Legion

aftershockews said:


> ?? Why? as long as YOUR not grounded you could suck that hot drop like a whore sucks a **** and not have an issue.


Not sure if srs.... :whistling2: but do you typically work out of an insulated bucket, that's regularly tested?


----------

